

Show HN: Minutes Without app (Android) - BlackJack
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframework.mw886492&hl=en

======
BlackJack
Hey guys, here's the description:

"This app lets you track how many minutes you've gone without doing a certain
habit that you either want to build or remove. You simply enter a habit like
"eating junk food," "smoking", or even positive things like "flossing". You'll
be told how many minutes you've gone since doing the activity, so you can try
to either minimize the time for good habits or maximize it for bad habits. See
if you can beat your all-time best!"

I built it using Ionic, which is an amazing framework that lets you build an
angular app that is compiled for Android/iOS. I don't have an iOS dev account
but if there's enough demand then I'll upload it.

